# This Is Not A Joke...Oden May Have "Blown Out His Knee"



## ryanjend22

A member of my family is a doctor here in Portland. Yesterday, he was with a colleauge on a fishing trip. During it, this colleague got a call from the Blazers and he had to leave immediately. His explanation was that *"Oden blew out his knee."* 

What this means, I don't know. Yanking a doctor on short notice like that doesn't sound good. I'm hoping its a DRASTIC exaggeration. This would be two days now, and nothing has been reported so obviously this should be treated as a rumor. Obviously, if legit, I can understand keeping this from getting out until MRI's or whatever are done...


Anyone with connections to the team, please prove this false. 


I'm just reporting what I was told today so don't shoot the messenger. 



*prays to allah...*


----------



## Reep

You would have thought someone from the training facility would have let this out if true. Let's hope it isn't true. The Sam Bowie comparisons would never end.


----------



## drexlersdad

wtf man i will kill somebody


----------



## Reep

Oregonian is looking into it. Hopefully they can find out more quickly than most of us.

:wait: :gopray:


----------



## Superblaze

Is it April 1st?:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Schilly

I wouldn't put much stock in it. Doctors get called away from things for lots of stuff. If that is what happened, he 1st off wouldn't tell another doctor a person blew out his knee if he was the one being called in to examine it...he wouldn't know if he had or not. 2ndly when did this take place? If it happened anytime but today, then it's not legit cause the papers would already know about it. There is no reason to hide it.


----------



## Draco

Injuries are always the concern with game changing 7 footers, look at Walton, Sampson, Bowie.

Hopefully this is not true.

If it is, then I guess we hope he can make a 100% recovery.

That is probably what scares me the most about our team, the injury possibility with Oden or LaMarcus. They have both had serious injuries at such a young age.


----------



## Reep

Not to mention that it would be a major violation of a patient's rights to let this information fly. But, I'll feel better when I hear someone at the Blazers say something better than "we can niether confirm nor deny . . . ."


----------



## yuyuza1

Aren't there strict patient-confidentiality rules? I volunteered in a clinic this summer and authorities even made us sign forms for this. 

Either way, let's hope it's false.


----------



## Schilly

Draco said:


> Injuries are always the concern with game changing 7 footers, look at Walton, Sampson, Bowie.
> 
> Hopefully this is not true.
> 
> If it is, then I guess we hope he can make a 100% recovery.
> 
> That is probably what scares me the most about our team, the injury possibility with Oden or LaMarcus. They have both had serious injuries at such a young age.


Oden had a major injury?


----------



## Tortimer

I sure hope this isn't true. I have looked all over the internet with this post being the only thing I can find about Oden possibly "Blown Out His Knee". If this happen two days ago I would think there would be a leak even if the Blazers wanted to keep this quite until they know for sure. If it happen two days ago it would have been on a Saturday. I don't even think the Blazers were even practicing. I guess he could have blown out his knee just doing normal everyday stuff.


----------



## QRICH

**** I hope this isn't true.


----------



## ryanjend22

Schilly said:


> I wouldn't put much stock in it. Doctors get called away from things for lots of stuff. If that is what happened, he 1st off wouldn't tell another doctor a person blew out his knee if he was the one being called in to examine it...he wouldn't know if he had or not. 2ndly when did this take place? If it happened anytime but today, then it's not legit cause the papers would already know about it. *There is no reason to hide it.*


there is no reason to hide a blown knee. 

there is reason to hide an, at this time unknown, knee injury. the media and fans would run wild if the golden child is _possibly_ hurt. but honestly, if it was bad you'd think they would know within a 2-day span. my guess is that someone was brought in as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Reep

Schilly said:


> Oden had a major injury?


I think he means the wrist injury. Not major like a knee, but he did go with only one hand for quite some time.


----------



## Draco

Schilly said:


> Oden had a major injury?


As Reep said he had the wrist thing. He has back issues. He had the tonsil problem. I heard something about leg length issues. But the back issues are probably the most worrisome long-term. If you have back problems they never really go away. Look at TMac and Bird.

Maybe I'm being a bit nitpicking or overly worried with Oden, but compared to most 19yr olds that is on the injury prone side. 

I was talking about Aldridge as well, and he is hands down injury prone. The guy never makes it through an entire season, or even summer league season.


----------



## blue32

Friday he was partying at the concert, then Sat/Sun he blows his knee? I dunno, I think it's BS, but we'll see. If so, we're screwed. That's our luck.


----------



## Five5even

Until there is any kind of 'official' word from a reliable blazer source i wouldnt buy into it. The phrase, "blow out his knee" can also be a bit deceiving due to the fact that it could be almost any kind of injury to a leg. Noone knows if it is a SERIOUS condition or if it even happened at all.

Its one of those things where you shouldnt broadcast it until there is substantial proof of its validity.

Sortof like the phantom MM trade.


----------



## wastro

Draco said:


> As Reep said he had the wrist thing. He has back issues. He had the tonsil problem. I heard something about leg length issues. But the back issues are probably the most worrisome long-term. If you have back problems they never really go away. Look at TMac and Bird.
> 
> Maybe I'm being a bit nitpicking or overly worried with Oden, but compared to most 19yr olds that is on the injury prone side.
> 
> I was talking about Aldridge as well, and he is hands down injury prone. The guy never makes it through an entire season, or even summer league season.


It's hard to disagree with Aldridge having injury problems so far, but as for Oden, I think there are some facts that aren't totally correct.

You can't really equate having a "tonsil problem" with being injury prone. He had tonsilitis and a sinus infection in the middle of a whirl-wind trek back and forth across the country for photo shoots, interviews, basketball games and the like.

And one leg is longer than the other, but KP said before the draft that it's not a concern -- it's as simple as putting a larger sole in one shoe insert (or something similar).

His back problems aren't anything, either. I just finished "Uncaged," which chronicled his whole high school career, and I don't remember any back problems cropping up in the book. In fact, he played A LOT throughout high school and missed little time with an injury.

Just wanted to set the record straight on Oden's injury history.


----------



## ProZach

Yeah, it's true...

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/09/breaking_news_oden_injures_kne.html

I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## yuyuza1

****.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Their talking about it on Canzano's show on 750 right now. He's having exploratory surgery. Doesnt sound good. Words cant describe how much this SUCKS.


----------



## Miksaid

Ha ha ha ha ha. Ouch. This hurts. 

I forgot being a Blazer fan means you're cursed.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Blazers put out a press release confirming what we know. They did make it sound like it's probably cartilage. Let's hope so!


----------



## BenDavis503

This is not good...


----------



## yuyuza1

Might not be too serious according to doctor on Canzano's show.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

yuyuza1 said:


> Might not be too serious according to doctor on Canzano's show.



If he did tear ligaments I'd think it would most likely show up on an MRI.


----------



## mgb

**** **** ****!!

Please be minor.


----------



## yuyuza1

Great time for Kxl.com's stream to die. ****.


----------



## drexlersdad

i am gonna have to kill every celtic fan out here.

****!


----------



## blakeback

O no


----------



## 2k

I being the eternal optimist


----------



## Darkwebs

Geez, this sucks!! I knew I shouldn't have got my hopes up about this coming season.


----------



## craigehlo

Wow. Talk about taking the wind out of the sails of this team. We can only hope it's not a season-ending injury before the season even starts.


----------



## mgb

Says last week the image was taken.



> Portland Trail Blazers General Manager Kevin Pritchard announced today that rookie center Greg Oden will undergo exploratory arthroscopic knee surgery on Thursday after experiencing pain in his right knee. Trail Blazers team physician Dr. Don Roberts will perform the surgery at Southwest Washington Medical Center in Vancouver, Wash.
> 
> Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) taken last week showed Oden may have some cartilage problems in the knee.
> 
> A timetable for Oden’s return will be set following the arthroscopic surgery.


----------



## 2k

Some cartilage problems beats Blown Out.


----------



## Masbee

Well 08 is the Point Guard draft.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

I really think the odds are it's cartilage and not ligaments.


----------



## ProZach

Spoolie Gee said:


> I really think the odds are it's cartilage and not ligaments.



I can barely hear you because my entire world is crumbling around me... but if it is 'just' his cartilage, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Masbee

2k said:


> I being the eternal optimist


How about Derrick Rose?


----------



## RipCity9

Why oh why did I check OregonLive tonight? As if I needed to hear this...


----------



## Spoolie Gee

ProZach said:


> I can barely hear you because my entire world is crumbling around me... but if it is 'just' his cartilage, what exactly does that mean?


Well, Im not a doctor but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night...

Cartilage probably means some clean up and a few weeks out. Ligaments... probably long term like months and months.


----------



## ptownblazer1

first time listening to canzano...and like i said on his show, he is making every blazer jump off a cliff. its not that big of deal, lets talk about this on thursday. we are still going to be better than last year. our rookie of the year was gone for 20 games. pryzbilla is no oden, but he is still a great defender


----------



## Masbee

Derrick Rose


----------



## yuyuza1

Canzano is a total *******. The guy was just waiting for something like this.


----------



## 2k

Masbee said:


> How about Derrick Rose?


Would rather pair an ego and a gunner next to Roy if he carries his ego to the defensive end.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

yuyuza1 said:


> Canzano is a total *******. The guy was just waiting for something like this.


No ^%$#. He was supposed to talk some college football but instead he's just repeating himself over and over and over how Oden's injury is devastating for the franchise. We dont even know WHAT the injury is!


----------



## BenDavis503

I hate Canzano... bald *** loser


----------



## TLo

Well that sucks. I guess I will have to revise my win prediction for the season. Oh well.


----------



## BenDavis503

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47992/20070910/oden_injures_right_knee/

Its on RealGM now... man............ this is not good.

Durant doesn't sound so bad now... fuuuuuuudddggggeeeee


----------



## TLo

So are people blaming Oden's injury on Canzano now? LOL!


----------



## Tortimer

This could be devastating for the Blazers. I'm just sick about this. I'm still hoping for the best and it isn't something super serious and Oden is out just a few weeks or even a couple months at the most.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

AAAAAAAAAAAAA

pointless...and not funny..fixed it for you. sa1177


----------



## BenDavis503

There are 89 people viewing this thread lol

Thats how much we are resting our hats on Oden.


----------



## yuyuza1

TLo said:


> So are people blaming Oden's injury on Canzano now? LOL!


Hardly. 

Don't you think anything is wrong in counting on Oden to miss the season, before we even know what his injury is?


----------



## Spoolie Gee

TLo said:


> So are people blaming Oden's injury on Canzano now? LOL!


Huh?


----------



## drexlersdad

if he is out all season and we get a high pick again, and he comes back dominant, WE WILL RULE FOREVER! (silver lining)


----------



## TLo

yuyuza1 said:


> Hardly.
> 
> Don't you think anything is wrong in counting on Oden to miss the season, before we even know what his injury is?


Who's counting on Oden to miss the season? Nobody I know of.


----------



## Ed O

1. We don't know the extent of the injury. A 'scope? Cartilege damage? Torn ligament(s)? There are tremendously different outcomes and timed to be missed.

2. We weren't going to win the championship this year, anyway. Even if Oden misses the whole year, the franchise is not going to be crippled.

With those things said, if Oden is done this year, we will be right back where we've been the last few years: one of the worst teams in the NBA... and I would expect us to be worse than last year. Maybe significantly so.

Ed O.


----------



## whatsmyname

I've done some research and it seems that the surgery takes about 1 month to recovery, maximum 6 weeks. God this worries me, hes so young and hes already having knee problems


----------



## yuyuza1

TLo said:


> Who's counting on Oden to miss the season? Nobody I know of.


Canzano, on his radio show. 

I consider his comments about how we'll win fewer than 30 games without Oden to mean that he might see him missing the season.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

TLo said:


> Who's counting on Oden to miss the season? Nobody I know of.


Dude he's bringing up Sam Bowie and talking about how he's been following all these sports teams for X amount of years and how exploratory surgery almost always means serious injury which is BS.


----------



## TLo

yuyuza1 said:


> Canzano, on his radio show.
> 
> I consider his comments about how we'll win fewer than 30 games without Oden to mean that he might see him missing the season.


Canzano is just stating a fact. He isn't saying that Oden will definitely miss the season. An injury to Oden is devestating to the Blazers. There is no denying that.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

I think I will just quietly sit in the corner and gnaw open an important vein.


----------



## BenDavis503

Ed O said:


> I would expect us to be worse than last year. Maybe significantly so.
> 
> Ed O.


[strike]Your such a god dammmmmm h0m0!!!! I hate you!!!!![/strike]

A formal warning has been issued to you, this type of post will not be tolerated. sa1177


----------



## Spoolie Gee

TLo said:


> Canzano is just stating a fact. He isn't saying that Oden will definitely miss the season. *An injury to Oden is devestating to the Blazers. There is no denying that*.


Yea right. If he blew out his knee thats true but if he just needs his knee cleaned out it doesnt mean &^%$ in the long run and will be back in about a month.


----------



## BenDavis503

I hate Ed O. about as much as I hate Canzano. I freaking hate both you guys so much... lol


----------



## Utherhimo

geez you guys are losers that need to chill, it could be nothing he isnt getting mircofracture or anything like that.......wait till we know more.

to me it dont sound serious to me.


----------



## TLo

Spoolie Gee said:


> Yea right. If he blew out his knee thats true but if he just needs his knee cleaned out it doesnt mean &^%$ in the long run and will be back in about a month.


IMO, even minor surgery would make him doubtful for the start of the season. It will be difficult to get off to a good start without Oden at full strength.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

TLo said:


> IMO, even minor surgery would make him doubtful for the start of the season. It will be difficult to get off to a good start without Oden at full strength.


But would that be devastating to the Blazers?

This is bad news no matter what but we just dont know to what degree so I dont see the point in assuming the worse. Worth discussing but should be kept in perspective until Thursday.


----------



## QRICH

The appeal of this team dropped 10 notches.


----------



## Utherhimo

there is a reason i dont listen to canzano he loves it when bad stuff happens and judging by this thread i can see why.


----------



## jessiewang

I hope it's not serious. 
I hope Oden can recover well and come back soon.


----------



## Superblaze

Oden hasn't even played a game and is injured to some degree. This is not good. Not at all.


----------



## TLo

I always try to prepare for the worst, while hoping for the best.


----------



## Utherhimo

here lol well all the new people on here and the fair weather fans will leave now...


----------



## QRICH

Oden just seems to be prone to injury. 


Here's to Channing Frye and Joel Przybilla holding down the five spot.


And watching Kevin Durant put up 20+ ppg.


----------



## Utherhimo

qrich then post on the sonics board


----------



## sa1177

QRICH said:


> Oden just seems to be prone to injury.
> 
> 
> Here's to Channing Frye and Joel Przybilla holding down the five spot.
> 
> 
> And watching Kevin Durant put up 20+ ppg.


Oden getting injured has nothing to do with Kevin Durant....


----------



## Samuel

sa1177 said:


> Oden getting injured has nothing to do with Kevin Durant....


I think he mentioned it because we'll see the 'other' from the 2007 draft throwing up big numbers every day. Durant and Oden will always be mentioned in the same breath, whether it's a valid comparison or not.


----------



## crandc

Can we all take a deep breath and wait until we get some facts?

I remember hearing how Roy was a bust and a wasted pick and would be out for the year. Turns out he missed a couple of weeks and was still Rookie of the Year and is fine now.


----------



## sa1177

Samuel said:


> I think he mentioned it because we'll see the 'other' from the 2007 draft throwing up big numbers every day. Durant and Oden will always be mentioned in the same breath, whether it's a valid comparison or not.


I know why he mentioned it...

Kevin Durant is still going to put up 20pts regardless of whether or not Greg Oden is injured. Just think it's silly to pine over Durant and act like we made a mistake now that Oden is injured. I am just as confident in picking Oden over Durant now as I was prior to this injury.


----------



## QRICH

Oden will be tagged with "...and his reconstructed knee" for quite a while.


----------



## Samuel

sa1177 said:


> Kevin Durant is still going to put up 20pts regardless of whether or not Greg Oden is injured.


I don't think he making a claim against that notion.



> Just think it's silly to pine over Durant and act like we made a mistake now that Oden is injured. I am just as confident in picking Oden over Durant now as I was prior to this injury.


That's nice. 

His argument, though, was that we'll have to see what a huge difference Oden could have made in the lineup if he was healthy. Does that necessarily mean Portland made a poor decision in drafting him? No. It just sucks that we have to have a constant reminder of what type of improvement our team would have made. 

But you know that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Something bad always happens in September...

Hopefully it isn't anything too serious.


----------



## sa1177

Samuel said:


> I don't think he making a claim against that notion.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> His argument, though, was that we'll have to see what a huge difference Oden could have made in the lineup if he was healthy. Does that necessarily mean Portland made a poor decision in drafting him? No. It just sucks that we have to have a constant reminder of what type of improvement our team would have made.
> 
> But you know that.


I don't see how Durant scoring 20pts a night is a "constant reminder" of the improvement our team could have made with Greg Oden in the lineup. They are completely different players with completely different games.


----------



## QRICH

The faces of the franchise all have dealt with injuries that required surgery, and none of them are over the age of 23!

Roy: Knee, Heel

Aldridge: Shoulder, Hip

Oden: Knee, wrist. His left leg is also 1/2" shorter than his right. This could be a problem down the road, especially with a a bum right knee.


----------



## Tortimer

QRICH said:


> Oden will be tagged with "...and his reconstructed knee" for quite a while.


They never said anything about reconstructed knee. It might happen but I hope not and really don't think it will. I would still draft Oden over Durant even if he did need reconstructed knee surgery. Walton was always my favorite player and even with his many foot problems he still won us one championship which is one more then Durant will ever win for Seattle/Oklahoma without a really good big man.


----------



## ptownblazer1

please chill and wait until thursday. im not too worried


----------



## Sug

MJ only played 451 minutes in his second season. He sucked after that...

Talus Bone...get a grip people. It could be bad, but right now we just don't know.


----------



## QRICH

Oden is 7'0" 270 lbs with a knee injury, it is serious.


----------



## Samuel

sa1177 said:


> I don't see how Durant scoring 20pts a night is a "constant reminder" of the improvement our team could have made with Greg Oden in the lineup. They are completely different players with completely different games.


I see it. They can both be easily classified as rookies that will make significant impacts on their respective teams. We spent a whole month on this forum considering this idea. Whether our guy is a SG/SF with range or a bruising C with a knack for the defensive end... he's someone who draws positive attention to the team at a national level that we haven't seen since Drexler. 

Let's say hypothetically that Oden is out until December and Durant blows up in Seattle drawing the national spotlight to Seattle and reinvigorating the fanbase... I think it wouldn't be unreasonable for Blazers fans to wish that was happening to their team. The fact that Oden/Durant were drafted 1-2 makes that comparison a little more obvious.

Logically: yes, they're two completely different players. But the draft hoopla from this year will forever pair them.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

ryanjend22 said:


> A member of my family is a doctor here in Portland. Yesterday, he was with a colleauge on a fishing trip. During it, this colleague got a call from the Blazers and he had to leave immediately. His explanation was that *"Oden blew out his knee."*
> 
> What this means, I don't know. Yanking a doctor on short notice like that doesn't sound good. I'm hoping its a DRASTIC exaggeration. This would be two days now, and nothing has been reported so obviously this should be treated as a rumor. Obviously, if legit, I can understand keeping this from getting out until MRI's or whatever are done...
> 
> 
> Anyone with connections to the team, please prove this false.
> 
> 
> I'm just reporting what I was told today so don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> *prays to allah...*


Can't rep you rj because this thread is about Oden being injured (I don't think I would rep Gandi himself right now).

But your information was spot on and you came out earlier than any other news outlet or chat board. Way to be on top of it and then report it to us (i just hope next time you report breaking news it is the Blazers aquire a superstar :biggrin: )

So I don't mean to be greedy . . . but can you get the inside scoop on what they think the problem is?

Before they did exploratory surgery on my knee, we all pretty much knew they were going to find a torn ACL . . . from reading all this, that is what it is sounding like. If it was just torn cartlidge, I think the Blazers would be quick to stop any rumors of serious knee injuries and explain it is a simple procedure that will keep him out 3-6 weeks.

I'm afraid they know what it is and just don't want to annnounce it before they officailly confirm it with the scope.


I was kind of bored with NBA news this month (thank god for the NFL) . . . but I would rather be bored than bummed. Just likewith the lottery, I catch myself wondering "is this really happening"


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

I blew my ACL out playing basketball last year...I went in to the doctor and they have a new machine that can measure the elasticity in your bad knee on the spot, and compare it with the elasticity in your good knee. They knew my ACL was gone without any MRIs or exploratory surgerys. Seems to me that they could do the same with Greg, and that maybe it is just a cartilage issue.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Samuel said:


> I see it. They can both be easily classified as rookies that will make significant impacts on their respective teams. We spent a whole month on this forum considering this idea. Whether our guy is a SG/SF with range or a bruising C with a knack for the defensive end... he's someone who draws positive attention to the team at a national level that we haven't seen since Drexler.
> 
> Let's say hypothetically that Oden is out until December and Durant blows up in Seattle drawing the national spotlight to Seattle and reinvigorating the fanbase... I think it wouldn't be unreasonable for Blazers fans to wish that was happening to their team. The fact that Oden/Durant were drafted 1-2 makes that comparison a little more obvious.
> 
> *Logically: yes, they're two completely different players. But the draft hoopla from this year will forever pair them.*


I agree with you on this . . . I think the two of them even admitted to this dynamic between them.


----------



## Tortimer

QRICH said:


> Oden is 7'0" 270 lbs with a knee injury, it is serious.


If it is serious that's to bad but you know nothing about the injury and you are just being a troll. I think I'm just going to leave this forum and come back on Thursday after we know more about the knee and how long Oden will be out.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

QRICH said:


> Oden is 7'0" 270 lbs with a knee injury, it is serious.


Thanks for the update Dr. Nick.


----------



## QRICH

Let's just hope it's nothing serious. Remember, Darius Miles had mere pains in his knee after he tweeked it. Turns out it was a lot more than just pains.

Zach Randolph could walk on his knee after he injured it against the Wizards. Nobody thought it was serious because it didn't look serious, not even close. Turns out it was a lot more serious than we all thought.


----------



## deanwoof

i need a a minute to think on this. sad news if anything major is announced 

at least we still have joel. right?


----------



## Spoolie Gee

QRICH said:


> Let's just hope it's nothing serious. Remember, Darius Miles had mere pains in his knee after he tweeked it. Turns out it was a lot more than just pains.
> 
> Zach Randolph could walk on his knee after he injured it against the Wizards. Nobody thought it was serious because it didn't look serious, not even close. Turns out it was a lot more serious than we all thought.


Thanks for the reminder. We should all assume Oden's injury is serious because of what happened to Zach and Miles.


----------



## Sug

If you find yourself giddy over the fact that Oden might be seriously hurt, you are not a Blazer fan. You should be ashamed of yourself if your ego allows you to be happy that Oden might be hurt. I get the feeling that some people are doing that, and that makes me think they have hate in their heart. Why??? Oden is one of the most humble, nice young men you could find. Why you would want to do anything but hope for the best is beyond me. If you are religious pray, if you are not then think good thoughts for our young man. We all thought positive thoughts for the draft lottery, now we need to send that positive energy to Greg.

Thanks in advance,
Sug


----------



## sa1177

Samuel said:


> I see it. They can both be easily classified as rookies that will make significant impacts on their respective teams. We spent a whole month on this forum considering this idea. Whether our guy is a SG/SF with range or a bruising C with a knack for the defensive end... he's someone who draws positive attention to the team at a national level that we haven't seen since Drexler.
> 
> Let's say hypothetically that Oden is out until December and Durant blows up in Seattle drawing the national spotlight to Seattle and reinvigorating the fanbase... I think it wouldn't be unreasonable for Blazers fans to wish that was happening to their team. The fact that Oden/Durant were drafted 1-2 makes that comparison a little more obvious.
> 
> Logically: yes, they're two completely different players. But the draft hoopla from this year will forever pair them.


Ok I got what you are saying now...seeing Durant and Seattle have sucess will certainly make me desire the same for Oden and the Blazers...and I'll certainly be disapointed and impatient that it isn't happening sooner due to this injury should it be a serious one.


----------



## Ed O

Sug said:


> If you find yourself giddy over the fact that Oden might be seriously hurt, you are not a Blazer fan.


And if you eat babies, you are not a vegan.

Thanks for the scoop there, Sug.

Ed O.


----------



## yakbladder

Ed O said:


> And if you eat babies, you are not a vegan.
> 
> Thanks for the scoop there, Sug.
> 
> Ed O.


Depends upon what type of babies...sugar babies?

I think everyone is going to have a coronary before this is over. If it's cartilage then don't be surprised if it gets scoped out and removed.

But of course, we know nothing so speculate away...


----------



## Rip City Reign

TLo said:


> Well that sucks. I guess I will have to revise my win prediction for the season. Oh well.


Oden cannot even remember how the knee pain started. That doesn't sound serious. If I tore my ACL, I think I'd remember how it happened.

70% chance this is a minor--a simple cartilege tear.

"Don't have a Cow man"--Bart Simpson


----------



## Rip City Reign

Spoolie Gee said:


> Thanks for the reminder. We should all assume Oden's injury is serious because of what happened to Zach and Miles.


Why?? Because they wore the same uniform??

I see NO similarity. Greg can't even remember how the injury occurred.


----------



## Foulzilla

Sug said:


> If you find yourself giddy over the fact that Oden might be seriously hurt, you are not a Blazer fan. You should be ashamed of yourself if your ego allows you to be happy that Oden might be hurt. I get the feeling that some people are doing that, and that makes me think they have hate in their heart. Why??? Oden is one of the most humble, nice young men you could find. Why you would want to do anything but hope for the best is beyond me. If you are religious pray, if you are not then think good thoughts for our young man. We all thought positive thoughts for the draft lottery, now we need to send that positive energy to Greg.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sug


This is a rather odd post. Has anyone expressed "giddyness" over this injury? Am I missing something?


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Rip City Reign said:


> Why?? Because they wore the same uniform??
> 
> I see NO similarity. Greg can't even remember how the injury occurred.



Exactly. But who cares, QRICH has a sig about Oden and his reconstructed knee so clearly the worst has happened.


----------



## Five5even

Noone here should go ape $*%@ until we know a VERY detailed description as to what is going down with G.O.

TBH, a "sky is falling" attitude only makes you appear weak and retarded in this sort of situation. Everyone should just relax a little.

Obviously Odens situation isnt good, but who cares? The show goes on. It's way too premature to jump of a bridge or christen the Big man as the next Sam Bowie.

And look on the bright side, Zach and Amare have recovered from major surgery. Why wouldnt Greg if he has to go under the hood. Hes young and resiliant, I think he will be okay.


----------



## Stepping Razor

Rip City Reign said:


> Oden cannot even remember how the knee pain started. That doesn't sound serious. If I tore my ACL, I think I'd remember how it happened.
> 
> 70% chance this is a minor--a simple cartilege tear.
> 
> "Don't have a Cow man"--Bart Simpson


Yeah, there is absolutely no way he has a torn ACL if he doesn't know exactly when he got hurt.

I tore my ACL playing IM ball in college, and there was really not much doubt in anyone's mind about what had just happened. Trust me, both the sound and the feeling of your knee exploding are not ambiguous. You know it when that sucker goes.

Luckily, my knee is less important than Greg Oden's 

So I suspect Greg's dealing with a cartilage issue. Normally you figure that's less of a problem, as it's a less catastrophic injury, but lately it seems like they're treating it with this newfangled microfracture surgery, which I don't like at all. Here's hoping they're able to clean out a bit of junk on Thursday without deciding they need to drill hundreds of tiny holes all over the place!

Stepping Razor


----------



## ryanjend22

*delete*


----------



## ryanjend22

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So I don't mean to be greedy . . . but can you get the inside scoop on what they think the problem is?


first off...

i come home to see 8 pages on this and was scared. ugh. well, let's keep our hopes up.

and to darius, my uncle was not the doc. he just happened to be with the doc that the blazers called at the time. so all he knows is what he heard from the doc, that oden's knee needed to be looked at immediately. so he doesn't know any more than we do, sadly. 

...maybe i'll call him and see if he can get ahold of the real doc. i mean, they are friends i guess. they were fishing together. i'll let you know if i can.


----------



## Superblaze

Five5even said:


> Noone here should go ape $*%@ until we know a VERY detailed description as to what is going down with G.O.


I am going ape $*%@...


----------



## yuyuza1

An update from Mike Barrett: http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/oden-situation.html



MB said:


> Last Thursday, after the team's morning running session, Oden complained of some pain in his right knee. I saw him sitting out of the team's pick-up games, and learned a while later that there was some swelling as well. Taking the same precautions they would with any player, management decided the best way to check this out would be to have an MRI on the knee. As the release says, there was some concern about some cartilage problems. The MRI was inconclusive enough that they have decided, with advice from team doctors, to go in a take a closer look.


Sounds like they're just taking a precautionary approach here. Let's hope it's not serious.


----------



## mgb

Ya, I wouldn't go into full panic mode quite yet.

You know if they didn't come here early this wouldn't have happen. So it's Roy's fault. 

Seriously, hopefully it'll be very minor and we'll all be able to breath a big sigh of relief Thursday.


----------



## ProZach

Five5even said:


> Obviously Odens situation isnt good, but who cares?


.. Me



Five5even said:


> The show goes on. It's way too premature to jump of a bridge or christen the Big man as the next Sam Bowie.


I'm sure that's true. It's also true that to this point he is far more similar to Sam Bowie than he is to David Robinson, Shaq, or whatever other center he gets compared to.

His wrist, his tonsils, and now his knee. REGARDLESS of how serious this turns out to be, we can officially say that this is a trend. On one hand I'm glad that he may not know when the pain started, cause that rules out an ACL. On the other hand, the fact he has a knee problem serious enough for exploratory surgery and he doesn't even know why, is very concerning. 

Raise your hand if you've ever needed exploratory surgery for your knee and you had no idea what happened.. Keep your hand raised if this happened to you at the age of 19.. While you were in NBA physical condition.. And you were a seven footer.. Anybody? 

The writing is on the wall - Whether you want to admit it now, later, or never.


----------



## gatorpops

We were all disappointed last year when Roy was out for a while and then Aldridge had the shoulder surgurey and he came back very strong. 

I know that bad knee injuries can be devestating but we do not know if Greg's surgury is anything other than a peice of cartillage loose in there. I am disapointed but not devestated. 

Hey, Greg, if you read this board, *GET BETTER FAST AND DON'T GET DISCOURGEGED. WE CARE!* 

gatorpops


----------



## QRICH

The exploratory surgery scares me. The same exact thing was done on Randolph and that's when they decided to do micro-fracture, something that was not expected.

This ****** sucks.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

At the risk of sounding crass or being run off the board, I'm sorry but reading some of the posts made me smile.

Yes it is not good news but by the same token, we don't know if its bad new, BAD news or *BAD!* news. You'd think by reading some of the posts that its the end of the world and that all the hopes and dreams of Blazer fans throughout the world have been dashed for millennia to come.

By the sounds of some of the posts, you'd think that we just made another Bowie rather than Jordan mistake by taking injury-prone-and-fragile Oden rather than Durrant.

All I can say is I'm glad it happened now rather than a week before the season starts or a few games into the season. If it truly isn't anything major, there is a chance he could be able to play by season start or perhaps not miss too many games.

I guess I'm looking at a glass half-full rather than a glass three-fourths empty.

Gramps...


----------



## Spoolie Gee

QRICH said:


> The exploratory surgery scares me. The same exact thing was done on Randolph and that's when they decided to do micro-fracture, something that was not expected.
> 
> This ****** sucks.


What's up with your sig?


----------



## dwood615

there goes the future..............sadness falls upon us


p.s. he was at bridgeport today


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I blame it on Justin Timberlake!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife said he was standing the whole time at the concert. I'm sure they are just checking it out to be safe.


----------



## Tince

ProZach said:


> .. Me
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's true. It's also true that to this point he is far more similar to Sam Bowie than he is to David Robinson, Shaq, or whatever other center he gets compared to.
> 
> His wrist, his tonsils, and now his knee. REGARDLESS of how serious this turns out to be, we can officially say that this is a trend. On one hand I'm glad that he may not know when the pain started, cause that rules out an ACL. On the other hand, the fact he has a knee problem serious enough for exploratory surgery and he doesn't even know why, is very concerning.
> 
> Raise your hand if you've ever needed exploratory surgery for your knee and you had no idea what happened.. Keep your hand raised if this happened to you at the age of 19.. While you were in NBA physical condition.. And you were a seven footer.. Anybody?
> 
> The writing is on the wall - Whether you want to admit it now, later, or never.


You forgot to mention for your survey to be valid you need to have played a contact sport at the highest level (for your age) for the majority of your life. That kinda ruins the study...

Joe Blow who played Magic The Gathering as a kid and now is a sophomore in college playing Beer Pong is much less likely to get hurt since he never does anything pressing on his body.


----------



## maxiep

ProZach said:


> .. Me
> 
> I'm sure that's true. It's also true that to this point he is far more similar to Sam Bowie than he is to David Robinson, Shaq, or whatever other center he gets compared to.
> 
> His wrist, his tonsils, and now his knee. REGARDLESS of how serious this turns out to be, we can officially say that this is a trend. On one hand I'm glad that he may not know when the pain started, cause that rules out an ACL. On the other hand, the fact he has a knee problem serious enough for exploratory surgery and he doesn't even know why, is very concerning.
> 
> Raise your hand if you've ever needed exploratory surgery for your knee and you had no idea what happened.. Keep your hand raised if this happened to you at the age of 19.. While you were in NBA physical condition.. And you were a seven footer.. Anybody?
> 
> The writing is on the wall - Whether you want to admit it now, later, or never.


ProZach, you should take some of the etymology of your moniker. Mellow out.

I'll raise my hand. Other than being nine inches short of Greg Oden's height and playing college football instead of NBA basketball, I've had bigger problems with everything you just described by the age of 19. 

I broke and dislocated both my radius and ulna, not once, but twice. It happens. Once was a bike accident, the other was a football injury. Up until your mid-20s, broken bones actually heal stronger than before. His wrist will be fine. 

As for his tonsils, you've never had a week of an ice cream diet? It's part of being a kid. All that happened was that he had them removed 10 years later than most people do. Are you going to whine about his wisdom teeth next? What if he gets chicken pox?

Now, let's talk about the knee. People that grow rapidly as youngsters oftentimes also have a condition known as Osgood-Schlatters. O-S creates knee soreness after either lengthy activity or long periods of sitting. You also get a bump at the front of your knee that eventually subsides. All of that growth and shrinking lead to "loose" knees, which oftentimes lead to cartilage damage as a result of your knee being able to twist on the cartilage, more often than not the meniscus cartilage. 

Barrett says he experiences "pain and swelling". That's textbook for floating debris. That debris can be so small you can't see it with an MRI. I had exploratory surgery on my knee because of the same symptoms. When they were in there, they found some stuff, sucked it out and I was walking on it three days later. Seriously, it was less than half an hour, most of which was just getting the anasthesiologist and the TV set up.

For the record, two years later I blew my ACL playing football. That injury was completely unrelated to my previous procedure. An offensive tackle came low on me while I was tackling a guy standing upright. That injury would have happened whether or not I had issues with my cartilage. Two different causes, two different injuries. Am I "injury prone"? Perhaps. Did one injury cause the other? Not on your life. 

Now, I'm not an orthopedist, but we haven't heard anything that's of great concern. He doesn't have joint instability; he's able to put his weight on it; he has full joint mobility. So he has some swelling and discomfort? He could have a mild sprain (a stretched or barely torn ligament) or he could have floating debris causing irritation.

They're doing exploratory surgery because they want to ensure no stone is unturned when it comes to his health. With an investment that size, why not? They're not filleting his knee; they're making two to four 1/4 incisions in his knee.

As for comparisons, all of Oden's "injuries" have been unrelated. Sam Bowie missed two years at UK because of leg issues. The guy was known to have brittle bones. When he injured his legs again, it wasn't a huge surprise. Bowie was a trend. Oden was a coincidence.


----------



## BlayZa

he probably read the "cut Oden, Sign Ha" sticky and gave up.


----------



## ProZach

maxiep said:


> ProZach, you should take some of the etymology of your moniker. Mellow out.
> 
> I'll raise my hand. Other than being nine inches short of Greg Oden's height and playing college football instead of NBA basketball, I've had bigger problems with everything you just described by the age of 19.
> 
> I broke and dislocated both my radius and ulna, not once, but twice. It happens. Once was a bike accident, the other was a football injury. Up until your mid-20s, broken bones actually heal stronger than before. His wrist will be fine.
> 
> As for his tonsils, you've never had a week of an ice cream diet? It's part of being a kid. All that happened was that he had them removed 10 years later than most people do. Are you going to whine about his wisdom teeth next? What if he gets chicken pox?
> 
> Now, let's talk about the knee. People that grow rapidly as youngsters oftentimes also have a condition known as Osgood-Schlatters. O-S creates knee soreness after either lengthy activity or long periods of sitting. You also get a bump at the front of your knee that eventually subsides. All of that growth and shrinking lead to "loose" knees, which oftentimes lead to cartilage damage as a result of your knee being able to twist on the cartilage, more often than not the meniscus cartilage.
> 
> Barrett says he experiences "pain and swelling". That's textbook for floating debris. That debris can be so small you can't see it with an MRI. I had exploratory surgery on my knee because of the same symptoms. When they were in there, they found some stuff, sucked it out and I was walking on it three days later. Seriously, it was less than half an hour, most of which was just getting the anasthesiologist and the TV set up.
> 
> For the record, two years later I blew my ACL playing football. That injury was completely unrelated to my previous procedure. An offensive tackle came low on me while I was tackling a guy standing upright. That injury would have happened whether or not I had issues with my cartilage. Two different causes, two different injuries. Am I "injury prone"? Perhaps. Did one injury cause the other? Not on your life.
> 
> Now, I'm not an orthopedist, but we haven't heard anything that's of great concern. He doesn't have joint instability; he's able to put his weight on it; he has full joint mobility. So he has some swelling and discomfort? He could have a mild sprain (a stretched or barely torn ligament) or he could have floating debris causing irritation.
> 
> They're doing exploratory surgery because they want to ensure no stone is unturned when it comes to his health. With an investment that size, why not? They're not filleting his knee; they're making two to four 1/4 incisions in his knee.
> 
> As for comparisons, all of Oden's "injuries" have been unrelated. Sam Bowie missed two years at UK because of leg issues. The guy was known to have brittle bones. When he injured his legs again, it wasn't a huge surprise. Bowie was a trend. Oden was a coincidence.


A simple, "I'll choose to read the writing on the wall later or never", would have been sufficient. I'd love to do the same but I'm cursed with a high IQ.


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog

hopefully its all just made up so he doesnt have to go to china!


----------



## maxiep

ProZach said:


> A simple, "I'll choose to read the writing on the wall later or never", would have been sufficient. I'd love to do the same but I'm cursed with a high IQ.


Too bad you have yet to demonstrate your curse in this thread.

Here's the goofy thing about making an accusation; sooner or later someone will ask you to support it.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I have learnt to look on the sunny side of things. If this is not a career threating injury, and if at worst he takes all the time he needs and comes back next year completley and 100% fine, this exponentially up's our chance at landing Derrick Rose, Michael Beastley, OJ Mayo, Nicholas Batum, Chase Budinger and Eric Gordon. Although, I would rather have a healthy Oden than one of those guys.


----------



## Nate Dogg

*Yeah QRICH, whats up with your pessimistic signature?*
We all want to get Oden better. Why create a signature like that?
Do you have any decent morals QRICH ?


----------



## c_note

maxiep said:


> ProZach, you should take some of the etymology of your moniker. Mellow out.
> 
> I'll raise my hand. Other than being nine inches short of Greg Oden's height and playing college football instead of NBA basketball, I've had bigger problems with everything you just described by the age of 19.
> 
> I broke and dislocated both my radius and ulna, not once, but twice. It happens. Once was a bike accident, the other was a football injury. Up until your mid-20s, broken bones actually heal stronger than before. His wrist will be fine.
> 
> As for his tonsils, you've never had a week of an ice cream diet? It's part of being a kid. All that happened was that he had them removed 10 years later than most people do. Are you going to whine about his wisdom teeth next? What if he gets chicken pox?
> 
> Now, let's talk about the knee. People that grow rapidly as youngsters oftentimes also have a condition known as Osgood-Schlatters. O-S creates knee soreness after either lengthy activity or long periods of sitting. You also get a bump at the front of your knee that eventually subsides. All of that growth and shrinking lead to "loose" knees, which oftentimes lead to cartilage damage as a result of your knee being able to twist on the cartilage, more often than not the meniscus cartilage.
> 
> Barrett says he experiences "pain and swelling". That's textbook for floating debris. That debris can be so small you can't see it with an MRI. I had exploratory surgery on my knee because of the same symptoms. When they were in there, they found some stuff, sucked it out and I was walking on it three days later. Seriously, it was less than half an hour, most of which was just getting the anasthesiologist and the TV set up.
> 
> For the record, two years later I blew my ACL playing football. That injury was completely unrelated to my previous procedure. An offensive tackle came low on me while I was tackling a guy standing upright. That injury would have happened whether or not I had issues with my cartilage. Two different causes, two different injuries. Am I "injury prone"? Perhaps. Did one injury cause the other? Not on your life.
> 
> Now, I'm not an orthopedist, but we haven't heard anything that's of great concern. He doesn't have joint instability; he's able to put his weight on it; he has full joint mobility. So he has some swelling and discomfort? He could have a mild sprain (a stretched or barely torn ligament) or he could have floating debris causing irritation.
> 
> They're doing exploratory surgery because they want to ensure no stone is unturned when it comes to his health. With an investment that size, why not? They're not filleting his knee; they're making two to four 1/4 incisions in his knee.
> 
> As for comparisons, all of Oden's "injuries" have been unrelated. Sam Bowie missed two years at UK because of leg issues. The guy was known to have brittle bones. When he injured his legs again, it wasn't a huge surprise. Bowie was a trend. Oden was a coincidence.


I have O-S. It used to get really sore after running a few games. I started stretching *gasp* before activity and have found it virtually disappeared. Still a slight bump on the knee, but it's nothing like it used to be. 

Oden did virtually nothing physically this summer. I think he was just out of shape and doesn't know how to take care of his body properly yet. Probably something minor like loose debris like you said. If it was something major, there would have to be some sort of trauma or accident that would have caused the problem. It sounds like it was a gradual thing. Still it sucks he will be out of action for a few weeks.


----------



## Paxil

Hopefully a simple scope and he will be fine. If he didn't remember doing it... probably meniscus like maxiep said. I had meniscus problems in my right knee and kept running on it for months until I had a small tear. A scope and some PT later that knee has been the better of the two for the last 10 years. Lets hope it is something that simple.


----------



## MARIS61

Nate Dogg said:


> *Yeah QRICH, whats up with your pessimistic signature?*
> We all want to get Oden better. Why create a signature like that?
> Do you have any decent morals QRICH ?


His sig is completely POSITIVE, if not a little naive, as it assumes a successful operation that repairs the damage.

This would be a best case scenario at this point.


----------



## TLo

I wouldn't put too much stock into how the Blazers are spinning this. All we've heard is that "his agent" says he doesn't remember when he hurt it. Also, we have Mike Barrett's report and we all know Barrett doesn't say anything negative about the team. The question I have is why did they wait 4 days before informing the public about Oden's injury?


----------



## TLo

> A team source told The Oregonian that the MRI results were inconclusive and that the damage could be as minor as a cartilage injury *or as major as a ligament tear*. The source added that if doctors find something more severe, they would operate immediately Thursday.


Doesn't sound good...


----------



## Blazer Freak

TLo said:


> Doesn't sound good...


They are just telling us how bad it could be or how small it could. They aren't saying that...

I'm reserving judgement for after I see some results.


----------



## QRICH

When it rain it pours. The appeal of this team isn't anywhere near what it was with a semi-healthy Oden. Well, we do have a new HD scoreboard, we at least have one thing to look forward too.


----------



## crandc

The Blazers can't announce what it is until they know. All they can say is probably.

Haven't half the NBA had their knees scoped?

I saw Bonzi Wells tear his ACL. Believe me, there was no mistaking it. He was on the floor pounding the hardwood screaming. 

As for Greg being fragile, that's silly. A freak accident (wrist) and tonsilitis?

But I sincerely hope he does NOT get chicken pox. It's minor for kids but adults can be out for weeks incapacitated.

You know, I feel guilty. The board was so boring I kept hoping SOMETHING would happen with the Blazers so we'd have something to talk about. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## STOMP

I see chicken little is still alive and stressing...

This isn't good news, obviously, but it's not bad news yet. The trend I've picked up on is that injuries are a part of hoops as most every player suffers them during their career. Heck, just last year every Blazer starter (and some of the main role players) missed significant time healing up from one ailment or another. 

Here's hoping that this one is as minor as it seems so we can get back to worrying about the uniforms.

STOMP


----------



## dwood615

whats the usual recovery time for this type of thing???


----------



## STOMP

dwood615 said:


> whats the usual recovery time for this type of thing???


they're doing exploratory surgery to see what _this type of thing_ is. Recovery time depends on what exactly they discover.

STOMP


----------



## dwood615

thats true so its basically a wait and see thing...great the days couldnt last any longer


----------



## Yega1979

sa1177 said:


> Oden getting injured has nothing to do with Kevin Durant....


And drafting Same Bowie has nothing to do with Michael Jordan or 13 straight championships we missed out on winning.


----------



## e_blazer1

Yega1979 said:


> And drafting Same Bowie has nothing to do with Michael Jordan or 13 straight championships we missed out on winning.


[sarcasm]It's a conspiracy, Yega. The Power Brokers don't want to see the Blazers win. Check the Internet. I know this is true.[/sarcasm]


----------



## QRICH

Oden w/o his leaping ability, which you know will be effected from knee surgery, he's a bigger version of Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## Blazer Maven

TLo said:


> Doesn't sound good...


Always the pessimist, Huh??

Oden didn't BLOW OUT HIS KNEE. Major knee injuries result from trauma, not standing at a JT concert.

Prediction-- Oden starts opening night...


----------



## ProZach

maxiep said:


> Too bad you have yet to demonstrate your curse in this thread.
> 
> Here's the goofy thing about making an accusation; sooner or later someone will ask you to support it.



I'm not sure what you mean when you say 'accusation'. I've made pessimistic assumptions, just like you have made optimistic ones. I don't recall accusing anyone of anything.. Other than it appears Oden is injury prone. But that's not an assumption, to this point that's just a fact. Let's hope his injuries just continue to be minor, but if he's going through all of this at 19 during the off-season, it doesn't take a whole lot of intelligence to know what awaits him when he's older (so that doesn't say much about you).


----------



## Blazer Maven

QRICH said:


> Oden w/o his leaping ability, which you know will be effected from knee surgery, he's a bigger version of Kendrick Perkins.


Amare's surgery hasn't AFFECTED him much.

Oden's is very minor in comparison.


----------



## QRICH

Oden is also a lot bigger than Stoudemire. Amare isn't the explosive player he once was, not even close, even he admits that. You really can't compare the two, Amare hasn't shown to be as injury prone as Oden.

Fact: Greg Oden is injury prone. That's not an assumption.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Will one of you guys save all these negative posts by these "Blazer Fans"! So that when we are on a 5 game winning streak in January because Greg is averaging 15 points/ 10 rebs/ and 4 blks a game, they'll try to get on the wagon. Let's stay positive boys!


----------



## TLo

Blazer Maven said:


> Always the pessimist, Huh??
> 
> Oden didn't BLOW OUT HIS KNEE. Major knee injuries result from trauma, not standing at a JT concert.
> 
> Prediction-- Oden starts opening night...


How the heck do you know how Oden got injured? The Blazers have said themselves that it could be a ligament tear. That is a major injury imo.


----------



## QRICH

For those who say Oden isn't injury prone, remember this:

*Oden has had three surgeries in the past year alone.*


----------



## BlazerCaravan

FACT: Greg Oden is tonsillectomy-prone. He's already had one. When will the next one be?


----------



## Ras

QRICH said:


> Oden w/o his leaping ability, which you know will be effected from knee surgery, he's a bigger version of Kendrick Perkins.


I don't think you jumping to conclusions like this is going to help anything. Not to mention, if Oden without his leaping ability is just Kendrick Perkins, he wouldn't be worth the number one pick and all the hype he's gotten, because that would imply he's just an athlete and nothing more. I really don't think that that's the case.


----------



## Ras

QRICH said:


> For those who say Oden isn't injury prone, remember this:
> 
> *Oden has had three surgeries in the past year alone.*


Wasn't one for his tonsils? How can you honestly say that makes him injury prone. Also, from what I know, the wrist was a freak accident.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

LOL this is becoming the "how clueless is the troll QRICH" thread. Thanks for the laughs! I need them.


----------



## QRICH

An injury is an injury. Surgery is surgery. Oden always has something coming up. Freak accident or not. His injuries are as consistent as his often-injured teammate LaMarcus.


----------



## MemphisX

Jezz, knee surgery isn't what it used to be. It isn't 1990 guys.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

QRICH said:


> An injury is an injury. Surgery is surgery.


And your posts are your posts...


----------



## ProZach

Ras said:


> Wasn't one for his tonsils? How can you honestly say that makes him injury prone. Also, from what I know, the wrist was a freak accident.


He's also had a bulging disc in his back... All these are unrelated, so far all are somewhat minor, and most are just freak occurences - the fact remains he's proving himself to be injury prone (tonsils aside)...


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Until the scope, we obviously won't know exactly what is wrong. By why is it that the posters who fear a ligament tear are jumping to conclusions but the ones predicting cartilidge tear are not?

I have read a lot of personal experineces with knee porblems. Throw me into the list of reconstructed ligament on the knee. My experinece was I did not know it was a ligament tear right away. I had someone roll up on my leg from an angle, crumpled in pain as I grabbed my knee, pain started going away, took myself out of the game (hobbled off) and watched the rest of the game with my leg elevated. Went home, went to bed, woke up with my knee three times the size of the other, went to the hospital, drained the knee, blood was in the fluid, doctor played with the knee, told me I probably tore my ACL and set me up for the "explaratory surgery" to confirm.

The reason I fear Oden tore his ACL is we have inside information that a doctor was called off his fishing trip to rush back to whereever because he heard Oden blew out his knee. That to me sounds more like a ligament injury v. a cartlidge injury.

Man I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## maxiep

ProZach said:


> I'm not sure what you mean when you say 'accusation'. I've made pessimistic assumptions, just like you have made optimistic ones. I don't recall accusing anyone of anything.. Other than it appears Oden is injury prone. But that's not an assumption, to this point that's just a fact. Let's hope his injuries just continue to be minor, but if he's going through all of this at 19 during the off-season, it doesn't take a whole lot of intelligence to know what awaits him when he's older (so that doesn't say much about you).


Here's what you wrote



> His wrist, his tonsils, and now his knee. REGARDLESS of how serious this turns out to be, we can officially say that this is a trend.
> 
> ...
> 
> The writing is on the wall - Whether you want to admit it now, later, or never.


That's not an assumption. You haven't proven anything, so it's certainly not a "fact".

You made the accusation that Oden is "injury prone", yet don't even try to bother to prove it. You just assume a "fact" and move on. I write specifically about each injury, and you state, that a pithy catchphrase agreeing with your assesment was all that was required. Well you're "cursed" with a high IQ. I guess I just don't understand why a careful analysis of the facts isn't required.

What do you believe the long-term consequences to be from a broken wrist? His wrist was set back into place. It's back to full strength. Have you ever heard of any professional athlete retiring because they had to endure a career of pain after a tonsilectomy? So, exactly what are the long term consequences of having them removed?

He has some knee pain and swelling, and the MRI can't confirm what it is. If it were really serious, the overwhelming likelihood is that you would see it on the MRI. They need to visualize the knee in a different way. 

Oh, and for those freaked out by a small ligament tear, chances are anyone who has played sports in their lives have torn a ligament--it's called a sprain. 

You have yet to show the causality among the wrist injury, the inflamed tonsils and swollen and sore knee. When you do that, then I'll buy that he's "injury prone". Until then, I'll just be amused by your self image.


----------



## maxiep

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Until the scope, we obviously won't know exactly what is wrong. By why is it that the posters who fear a ligament tear are jumping to conclusions but the ones predicting cartilidge tear are not?
> 
> I have read a lot of personal experineces with knee porblems. Throw me into the list of reconstructed ligament on the knee. My experinece was I did not know it was a ligament tear right away. I had someone roll up on my leg from an angle, crumpled in pain as I grabbed my knee, pain started going away, took myself out of the game (hobbled off) and watched the rest of the game with my leg elevated. Went home, went to bed, woke up with my knee three times the size of the other, went to the hospital, drained the knee, blood was in the fluid, doctor played with the knee, told me I probably tore my ACL and set me up for the "explaratory surgery" to confirm.
> 
> The reason I fear Oden tore his ACL is we have inside information that a doctor was called off his fishing trip to rush back to whereever because he heard Oden blew out his knee. That to me sounds more like a ligament injury v. a cartlidge injury.
> 
> Man I hope I'm wrong.


KMD, having had both, I come to the opposite conclusion. I'd rather it be a ligament tear than a torn cartilage. Clearly, a torn cartilage is an easier repair, but a ligament will heal fully. Other than MF, there's no substitute for a healthy set of cartilage.

It doesn't bother me if he sits out for part or all of this year. It would bother me if seven years from now, he had the same issues Darius is battling now.


----------



## Ras

QRICH said:


> An injury is an injury. Surgery is surgery. Oden always has something coming up. Freak accident or not. His injuries are as consistent as his often-injured teammate LaMarcus.


Do you consider yourself a Blazer fan? If so, I find it odd that you basically troll and post overtly negative things about the Blazers.


----------



## QRICH

Yes. I've been posting on this forum (and fanhome) since 2001-2002.


----------



## Ras

ProZach said:


> He's also had a bulging disc in his back... All these are unrelated, so far all are somewhat minor, and most are just freak occurences - the fact remains he's proving himself to be injury prone (tonsils aside)...


I was unaware of his back problem. Either way, let's just hope that it is just a momentary thing, and he won't be dealing with nagging injuries his whole career. There's no sense in making it seem like it's already over before anyone knows. Not that I'm a Blazers fan or anything, but I appreciate great basketball and great players, and was really looking forward to watching this team grow, so I choose to stay positive.


----------



## crandc

QRICH said:


> An injury is an injury. Surgery is surgery. Oden always has something coming up. Freak accident or not. His injuries are as consistent as his often-injured teammate LaMarcus.


So, since an injury is an injury, a cut finger = torn ACL
Since surgery is surgery, tonsillectomy = heart/lung transplant


----------



## It's_GO_Time

maxiep said:


> KMD, having had both, I come to the opposite conclusion. I'd rather it be a ligament tear than a torn cartilage. Clearly, a torn cartilage is an easier repair, but a ligament will heal fully. Other than MF, there's no substitute for a healthy set of cartilage.
> 
> It doesn't bother me if he sits out for part or all of this year. It would bother me if seven years from now, he had the same issues Darius is battling now.



Well one of us was misinformed by our doctors (mine was in 1996, so I could not be recalling it right) But my understanding is once you tear a ligament, it will not regenerate. You have to either reconstruct it (I think the latest technology is using a ligament from a cadevor) or have a loose knee. Obviously Oden would reconstruct the ligament.

But technology has come a long way since my tear. so maybe I'm off and I could buy cartlidge might be worse (but your right that conclusion is completely different than what I learned during my knee issues . . . they had to shave away some of my torn cartlidge along with replacing my ACL)

I'm into the NFL right now, so I remind myself that Willie Magahee had a terrible knee injury tearing his ACL and MCL and there he is as a starting running back in the NFL saying he is 100%.

you bring up an interesting perspective (ligament tear) might be better . . . besides I don't want to get into it with you since I'm depressed and you'll eat me for lunch in this state of mind. :biggrin:


----------



## Ras

QRICH said:


> Yes. I've been posting on this forum (and fanhome) since 2001-2002.


Well, then why do you "troll," basically? I'm not on these boards often, but you seem to be so overtly negative that I find it odd considering you refer to yourself as a fan. If I have you all wrong, I apologize, but that's just what I've gathered at first glance.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Ras said:


> Well, then why do you "troll," basically? I'm not on these boards often, but you seem to be so overtly negative that I find it odd considering you refer to yourself as a fan. If I have you all wrong, I apologize, but that's just what I've gathered at first glance.



I get the same feeling . . . it is like he enjoys bringing out the worse fear in fans. Normally I'm OK with posters like that, but when it comes to Oden and what he means to this franchise, his style of pretending to be hurt by this news but then saying every negative to upset posters is rubbing everyone the wrong way.


----------



## maxiep

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well one of us was misinformed by our doctors (mine was in 1996, so I could not be recalling it right) But my understanding is once you tear a ligament, it will not regenerate. You have to either reconstruct it (I think the latest technology is using a ligament from a cadevor) or have a lose knee. Obviously Oden would reconstruct the ligament.
> 
> But technology has come a long way since my tear. so maybe I'm off and I could buy cartlidge might be worse (but your right that conclusion is completely different than what I learned during my knee issues . . . they had to shave away some of my torn cartlidge along with replacing my ACL)
> 
> I'm into the NFL right now, so I remind myself that Willie Magahee had a terrible knee injury tearing his ACL and MCL and there he is as a starting running back in the NFL saying he is 100%.
> 
> you bring up an interesting perspective (ligament tear) might be better . . . besides I don't want to get into it with you since I'm depressed and you eat me for lunch. :biggrin:


Actually, you're more correct in my post than I was in mine. It's true that a ligament will only partially regenerate, and that a piece from a cadaver may have to be used. They stitch the two torn pieces together--or in the worst case, they graft the cadaver part on--and the surgery can last a lifetime. When I blew my ACL and MCL, it was discovered that I have "loose" knees. While they were in there, they tightened everything up. Rehab sucked, but the knee is now 100%. What bothers me more than anything was losing my meniscus. 

It's akin to a rubberband vs. a pillow. If a rubberband breaks, you can piece it together and go back to stretching it. If a pillow tears, you have to toss the pillow, and you lose the shock absorption. Now you have two hard surfaces exposed to each other.

KMD, I'm pretty certain that any reasonable orthopedist would disagree with my point of view on this issue, because a ligament problem is much more serious than a cartilage. I'm just saying that when my knee hurts or swells up today, it's not because of my ligament surgery, it's because of my meniscus.


----------



## ProZach

maxiep said:


> That's not an assumption. You haven't proven anything, so it's certainly not a "fact".


His wrist injury, a bulging disc in his back, and now his knee, all in about a year in a half -- That's a trend, fact.



maxiep said:


> You made the accusation that Oden is "injury prone", yet don't even try to bother to prove it.


Reality proves it for me. He's proving himself to be injury prone. I haven't claimed this was a serious injury. You have chosen to ignore these facts so here we are. I'm not going to write a book when neither of us will convince the other. 

I'll just continue to be amused that you're amused by my self-image.


----------



## Ed O

maxiep said:


> KMD, I'm pretty certain that any reasonable orthopedist would disagree with my point of view on this issue, because a ligament problem is much more serious than a cartilage. I'm just saying that when my knee hurts or swells up today, it's not because of my ligament surgery, it's because of my meniscus.


I'm not a doctor and haven't had any knee injuries, but with advances in microfracture surgery... it's possible to get cartilege back, too, right?

Ed O.


----------



## TLo

Ed O said:


> I'm not a doctor and haven't had any knee injuries, but with advances in microfracture surgery... it's possible to get cartilege back, too, right?
> 
> Ed O.


Wrong. Microfracture essentially creates a "scab" which is used as an alternative to cartilage for shock absorbtion purposes, but it is not the same thing.


----------



## Ed O

TLo said:


> Wrong. Microfracture essentially creates a "scab" which is used as an alternative to cartilage for shock absorbtion purposes, but it is not the same thing.


I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that cartilege-building cells are released by the body when the holes are made and that replacement cartilege is created.

OK. I did some more research. The hyaline cartilege is replaced by fibrocartilege. Not quite as good.

I wonder, though, if it's just "as good" as a replacement ligament is following ACL/MCL reconstruction... 

Ed O.


----------



## maxiep

Ed O said:


> I'm not a doctor and haven't had any knee injuries, but with advances in microfracture surgery... it's possible to get cartilege back, too, right?
> 
> Ed O.


I wish it were true, but sadly, it's not. I'm no doctor either, but I am investigating getting microfracture (actually from the same guy that worked on Kobe's knee in CO--Dr. Steadman). Small holes are drilled into the top of the tibia which hopefully creates a cartilgenous scar tissue that relieves friction on the top of the bone. Sometimes it works great, othertimes the scar tissue fails to generate. Eventually it wears away, so it's not a lifetime solution.


----------



## maxiep

ProZach said:


> His wrist injury, a bulging disc in his back, and now his knee, all in about a year in a half -- That's a trend, fact.


Really? Okay, since you believe you've identified a trend, tell me what happens to him next. When does it happen? Does he continue to experience a medical problem twice a year for the rest of his life?



> Reality proves it for me. He's proving himself to be injury prone. I haven't claimed this was a serious injury. You have chosen to ignore these facts so here we are. I'm not going to write a book when neither of us will convince the other.


Again, "reality" has proven nothing. Only one of these injuries (the bulging disc) so far has come from repeated abuse. And that issue turned out to be pretty minor. The others were freak accidents. We have yet to see what will be the issue with the knee. It could be everyday wear and tear or it could be that he just did something unusual to it.

You have your opinion and I have mine. You choose to use "reality" (whatever the heck that means) as the basis for your conclusion; I'll use reason. Right now you're no different than Ricky Bobby yelling "Shake and Bake!" and believing that makes his point.



> I'll just continue to be amused that you're amused by my self-image.


I'm just laughing at you because making the bold statement about your "high IQ" without knowing the background of the people with which you're interacting is a sign that your "high IQ" may not be high enough.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

I'm going to try to not think about anything Blazer related until Thursday, but this isn't the end of the world- even if it's the end of Oden. We still have a good young core of players with potential stars in Aldridge and Roy, good prospects in Jack, Sergio & Frye and, hopefully, loyal fans.


----------



## crandc

I doubt very seriously it's the end of Oden.

This is not Kevin Everett.


----------



## Ed O

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I'm going to try to not think about anything Blazer related until Thursday, but this isn't the end of the world- even if it's the end of Oden. We still have a good young core of players with potential stars in Aldridge and Roy, good prospects in Jack, Sergio & Frye and, hopefully, loyal fans.


Losing Oden, like, forever? It's not going to happen (at least not with this injury) but just removing him from our future WOULD be devastating for the Blazers' future.

At least until we got Rose in the lottery 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

I have a baaaad feeling about this. I swear we are cursed like the Cubbies or some crap like that.


----------



## Verro

Ed O said:


> At least until we got Rose in the lottery


Thinking about the lottery in September is nearly as depressing as this news. 


On a side note, a few other posters have raised the possibility that Oden may be injury prone, and while this is obviously an unpopular sentiment it's one that we may have to prepare ourselves for. Sure his injuries have been unrelated, but so were Canby's, some player's bodies just aren't as resilient to the strains of NBA play.


----------



## ProZach

maxiep said:


> Really? Okay, since you believe you've identified a trend, tell me what happens to him next. When does it happen? Does he continue to experience a medical problem twice a year for the rest of his life?


I think I've identified your problem... Do you know what a trend is??? It's the general direction or tendency demonstrated through observation of data and indicators over time. Due to the frequency of health problems and relative short time period in which I've been following Oden's health, I have indeed identified a trend.

You ask what happens next and when will it happen... Huh? Just because I've identified a trend doesn't mean I can predict the future. The trend says he'll have more physical ailments this year, but that can't be proven and could very well be false. Markets trend up and down, so could Oden's health. 

However, another indisputable trend is that as people grow older, their health deteriorates, and his isn't looking that good already. 




maxiep said:


> Again, "reality" has proven nothing. Only one of these injuries (the bulging disc) so far has come from repeated abuse. And that issue turned out to be pretty minor. The others were freak accidents. We have yet to see what will be the issue with the knee. It could be everyday wear and tear or it could be that he just did something unusual to it.


Which is probably why I just said, "All these are unrelated, so far all are somewhat minor, and most are just freak occurences - the fact remains he's proving himself to be injury prone (tonsils aside)..." How many times should I repeat myself?



maxiep said:


> You have your opinion and I have mine. You choose to use "reality" (whatever the heck that means) as the basis for your conclusion; I'll use reason. Right now you're no different than Ricky Bobby yelling "Shake and Bake!" and believing that makes his point.


Ah, I've identified another of your problems... When I say 'reality', I'm not referring to David Bowie's album, rather it's the state of the world as it really is rather than as you might want it to be. Since you weren't aware of what reality is, I can now understand your odd reference to Ricky Bobby... I hope it made sense in your own mind.



maxiep said:


> I'm just laughing at you because making the bold statement about your "high IQ" without knowing the background of the people with which you're interacting is a sign that your "high IQ" may not be high enough.


Your IQ bares no relevance on mine... MENSA, of which I'm a member is for people in the top 2% of the population. To me that qualifies as 'high', but maybe you didn't know the definition of that either.


----------



## Fork

ProZach said:


> Your IQ *bares *no relevance on mine... *MENSA*, of which I'm a member is for people in the top 2% of the population. To me that qualifies as 'high', but maybe you didn't know the definition of that either.


That's "bears" genius.


----------



## BlayZa

ProZach, please post a pic of yourself.

Arguing about IQ on the internets.... just don't.


----------



## ProZach

BlayZa said:


> ProZach, please post a pic of yourself.
> 
> Arguing about IQ on the internets.... just don't.


I made a passing comment about it (which I now regret), he challenged me and I defended myself in two sentences... What's the problem?


----------



## Jayps15

Wow, the top 2% of the world population, that would be impressive if it weren't approximately 150 million people worldwide...


----------



## ProZach

Fork said:


> That's "bears" genius.



You serious? It's actually called a typo.. It won't be my last...


----------



## Ed O

ProZach said:


> You serious? It's actually called a typo.. It won't be my last...


A typo is when you mistype a word. I think that you actually had poor word choice/homophone confusion.

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach

Jayps15 said:


> Wow, the top 2% of the world population, that would be impressive if it weren't approximately 150 million people worldwide...


LOL.. I used the word 'high', not impressive... 

I love talking about myself, I'm surprised you all do to. But let's get back to Oden, he's more important..


----------



## ProZach

Ed O said:


> A typo is when you mistype a word. I think that you actually had poor word choice/homophone confusion.
> 
> Ed O.


Well that's an assumption I can live with, considering the source.


----------



## Ed O

ProZach said:


> Well that's an assumption I can live with, considering the source.


What assumption are you talking about there, genius?

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach

Ed O said:


> What assumption are you talking about there, genius?
> 
> Ed O.



We weren't talking very long ED, there's not a whole lot to choose from... But I'll help you, cause that's the kind of guy I am.




Ed O said:


> I think that you actually had poor word choice/homophone confusion.


----------



## crandc

ProZach said:


> Your IQ bares no relevance on mine... MENSA, of which I'm a member is for people in the top 2% of the population. To me that qualifies as 'high', but maybe you didn't know the definition of that either.


Since you brought it up, ProZach, I would think a member of MENSA would know the difference between "bare" and "bear". 



> I love talking about myself, I'm surprised you all do to.


And between "to" and "too".


----------



## ProZach

crandc said:


> Since you brought it up, ProZach, I would think a member of MENSA would know the difference between "bare" and "bear".



You're late to the party cake lady.


----------



## maxiep

ProZach said:


> I think I've identified your problem... Do you know what a trend is??? It's the general direction or tendency demonstrated through observation of data and indicators over time. Due to the frequency of health problems and relative short time period in which I've been following Oden's health, I have indeed identified a trend.


And I've identified your problem. You are taking a set of facts and arriving at the wrong conclusion. Just because you perceive a trend, does not make that trend so. Abby Cohen, Chief Strategist at Goldman Sachs analyzed the fundamentals in the stock market eight years ago and forecasted a Dow at 20,000 by 2002. Did she have her "facts" wrong? No. Only her conclusion was incorrect.



> You ask what happens next and when will it happen... Huh? Just because I've identified a trend doesn't mean I can predict the future. The trend says he'll have more physical ailments this year, but that can't be proven and could very well be false. Markets trend up and down, so could Oden's health.


So he's not going to have another injury? I thought you said he was "injury prone". Doesn't that mean that we bought a lemon? You seem to be stating that he's inevitably going to break down over and over and over again. 

And for the record, markets don't trend up and down, they follow a "random walk". It's the reaction to those endogenous and exogenous variables that create a "trend". If there were consistently identifiable "trends" in the market, you could always make money. The best analysts and traders in the world struggle to match the overall market in the long term.



> However, another indisputable trend is that as people grow older, their health deteriorates, and his isn't looking that good already.


Yep, he's 19. It's over for him. Why do we care about what happens to him when he's in his 40s? As for his overall health, I would hazard to guess that his health is better than yours or mine at that age.



> Which is probably why I just said, "All these are unrelated, so far all are somewhat minor, and most are just freak occurences - the fact remains he's proving himself to be injury prone (tonsils aside)..." How many times should I repeat myself?


My advice is to follow the political dictum: If you repeat a lie often enough, people will eventually assume that it's true. Keep the dream alive!



> Ah, I've identified another of your problems... When I say 'reality', I'm not referring to David Bowie's album, rather it's the state of the world as it really is rather than as you might want it to be. Since you weren't aware of what reality is, I can now understand your odd reference to Ricky Bobby... I hope it made sense in your own mind.


And the point you failed to grasp is that your "reality" may not be the "reality" of someone else. To assume otherwise is foolish. For example, my guess is that Yega1979 and Talkhard have different perceptions of reality. Which one is correct? IMO, they're equally distorted, but that's just my opinion. I know enough to understand that all I can do is offer my opinion, but my perception "reality" is no better or worse than someone else's, just different. You would be wise to learn the same thing.



> Your IQ bares no relevance on mine... MENSA, of which I'm a member is for people in the top 2% of the population. To me that qualifies as 'high', but maybe you didn't know the definition of that either.


Regardless of your confusing of homophones, your implication was that you were so gosh darn smart that we should just bow down and accept your wisdom. Well, golly, I just don't know. 

Now, that MENSA thing is awfully impressive, that I won't deny. I'm-a-quiverin' just trying to think about how big your brain must be. All I have is one Master's degree from Johns Hopkins and three others from the University of Chicago, so you'll have to excuse me if I'm a bit slow. 

I would imagine that there are other MENSA members on this board, or people who just thought the Society was silly, but were certainly eligible for membership. The lesson here is not to assume that being smart is enough to carry your point. You actually need to apply that intelligence by creating a cogent argument.


----------



## Boob-No-More

crandc said:


> Since you brought it up, ProZach, I would think a member of MENSA would know the difference between "bare" and "bear".


Perhaps he got confused and was thinking of his right to bare arms vs. his right to bear arms, or maybe he believes it's his right to arm bears. Oh heck, all this writing about rights is making my head hurt - but then I'm no genius like ProZach (who also submitted Oden's tonsillitis as evidence that he's injury prone).

BNM


----------



## cpt.napalm

Ed O said:


> I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that cartilege-building cells are released by the body when the holes are made and that replacement cartilege is created.
> 
> OK. I did some more research. The hyaline cartilege is replaced by fibrocartilege. Not quite as good.
> 
> I wonder, though, if it's just "as good" as a replacement ligament is following ACL/MCL reconstruction...
> 
> Ed O.


Speaking as someone who has had a scope done on my knee, replaced ACL's are in a lot of cases stronger than the original parts. They are often wider, and thicker than normal. I didn't have my ACL replaced after I tore it. Mine was 50% torn but had healed itself. They just scraped the scar tissue out. But they had a cadaver part (ooo zombie pieces) that was an ACL from a 6'3" guy (I am 5'10") in case I needed it though. The other stronger portion is that the new ACL is actually screwed into bone and becomes the strongest par of the knee. After ACL replacement other parts tend to give out first. 

After my scope I was cleared for full contact 8 weeks after my surgery. My orthopedic surgeon kept telling me if I was playing for the Seahawks I would have been practicing after 3 weeks. Oden should be fine if this is just a scope to clean out some junk. It is better to get the small abrasions out before they become a full tear on the meniscus.


----------



## Reep

maxiep said:


> Now, that MENSA thing is awfully impressive, that I won't deny. I'm-a-quiverin' just trying to think about how big your brain must be. All I have is one Master's degree from Johns Hopkins and three others from the University of Chicago, so you'll have to excuse me if I'm a bit slow.
> 
> I would imagine that there are other MENSA members on this board, or people who just thought the Society was silly, but were certainly eligible for membership. The lesson here is not to assume that being smart is enough to carry your point. You actually need to apply that intelligence by creating a cogent argument.


Anyone who watched "The Apprentice" a season or so ago probably wouldn't be bragging generally about the ability of MENSA members. 

I think maxiep's point about high IQ being relative to others on this board is a good one. It smacks of superiority, which is likely not justified.

Reep, Ph.D., J.D.

[And there are many posters on this board that are not Ph.D.s or MENSA members that have far superior basketball knowledge and wisdom than those of us who are over-titled.]


----------



## ProZach

maxiep said:


> And I've identified your problem. You are taking a set of facts and arriving at the wrong conclusion. Just because you perceive a trend, does not make that trend so. Abby Cohen, Chief Strategist at Goldman Sachs analyzed the fundamentals in the stock market eight years ago and forecasted a Dow at 20,000 by 2002. Did she have her "facts" wrong? No. Only her conclusion was incorrect.


So there's no trend of health issues with Oden so far? Okay... So the problem with Abby was her conclusion, but I already admitted I couldn't conclusively predict his health issues. All I can do is take what has happened so far and arrive at an educated guess. You have as well, and they are obviously different. But I'm glad you finally admit that I'm using facts.





maxiep said:


> So he's not going to have another injury? I thought you said he was "injury prone". Doesn't that mean that we bought a lemon? You seem to be stating that he's inevitably going to break down over and over and over again.


I think he will have another injury based on what I've seen so far. That's all I'm saying.. 



maxiep said:


> And for the record, markets don't trend up and down


Yeah they do.




maxiep said:


> Yep, he's 19. It's over for him. Why do we care about what happens to him when he's in his 40s? As for his overall health, I would hazard to guess that his health is better than yours or mine at that age.


Who said it's over? Many players have long injury plagued careers.




maxiep said:


> And the point you failed to grasp is that your "reality" may not be the "reality" of someone else. To assume otherwise is foolish.


Are you saying that in your reality he hasn't had wrist, back and knee issues in the last 18 months? Ignorance is bliss.




maxiep said:


> so you'll have to excuse me if I'm a bit slow.


I have to admit, it's starting to bug me, but I owe it to you to try.


----------



## Ed O

ProZach said:


> We weren't talking very long ED, there's not a whole lot to choose from... But I'll help you, cause that's the kind of guy I am.


I didn't make any assumptions. Again: I think you have troubles with your word choices. Is English your second language? I know that even high IQ people like you can have vocabulary problems outside of your native language.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

cpt.napalm said:


> Speaking as someone who has had a scope done on my knee, replaced ACL's are in a lot of cases stronger than the original parts. They are often wider, and thicker than normal. I didn't have my ACL replaced after I tore it. Mine was 50% torn but had healed itself. They just scraped the scar tissue out. But they had a cadaver part (ooo zombie pieces) that was an ACL from a 6'3" guy (I am 5'10") in case I needed it though. The other stronger portion is that the new ACL is actually screwed into bone and becomes the strongest par of the knee. After ACL replacement other parts tend to give out first.
> 
> After my scope I was cleared for full contact 8 weeks after my surgery. My orthopedic surgeon kept telling me if I was playing for the Seahawks I would have been practicing after 3 weeks. Oden should be fine if this is just a scope to clean out some junk. It is better to get the small abrasions out before they become a full tear on the meniscus.


Thanks for the insight. I'm learning a bunch of stuff I'll hopefully never need to learn from my doctor 

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach

Ed O said:


> I didn't make any assumptions. Again: I think you have troubles with your word choices.


You start your sentence with "I think" yet you aren't making an assumption...:thinking2: 

Alrighty then... Well, I think this would be a dandy time to go away til thursday. Nothing of what I'm assuming is going to be proven or disproven for a long time anyways.

This is the 'genius' leaving to go do genius things.


----------



## gambitnut

maxiep said:


> Now, that MENSA thing is awfully impressive, that I won't deny. I'm-a-quiverin' just trying to think about how big your brain must be. All I have is one Master's degree from Johns Hopkins and three others from the University of Chicago, so you'll have to excuse me if I'm a bit slow.


I don't remember you mentioning that before. My mom went to the University of Chicago.


----------



## TLo

Ed O said:


> I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that cartilege-building cells are released by the body when the holes are made and that replacement cartilege is created.
> 
> OK. I did some more research. *The hyaline cartilege is replaced by fibrocartilege*. Not quite as good.
> 
> I wonder, though, if it's just "as good" as a replacement ligament is following ACL/MCL reconstruction...
> 
> Ed O.


Fibrocartilege is essentially the same thing as a scab in my opinion.


----------



## Ed O

TLo said:


> Fibrocartilege is essentially the same thing as a scab in my opinion.


I didn't mean to correct you. I just was typing what I'd read. Thanks for the info.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Until the scope, we obviously won't know exactly what is wrong. By why is it that the posters who fear a ligament tear are jumping to conclusions but the ones predicting cartilidge tear are not?
> 
> I have read a lot of personal experineces with knee porblems. Throw me into the list of reconstructed ligament on the knee. My experinece was I did not know it was a ligament tear right away. I had someone roll up on my leg from an angle, crumpled in pain as I grabbed my knee, pain started going away, took myself out of the game (hobbled off) and watched the rest of the game with my leg elevated. Went home, went to bed, woke up with my knee three times the size of the other, went to the hospital, drained the knee, blood was in the fluid, doctor played with the knee, told me I probably tore my ACL and set me up for the "explaratory surgery" to confirm.
> 
> *The reason I fear Oden tore his ACL is we have inside information that a doctor was called off his fishing trip to rush back to whereever because he heard Oden blew out his knee. That to me sounds more like a ligament injury v. a cartlidge injury.*
> Man I hope I'm wrong.


While it's true Oden hurt his knee, the rest of the story didn't seem to match. He's had the injury for a while and had a MRI last Thursday so rushing back Saturday or Sunday doesn't sound likely. Plus a story can get exaggarated as it's pass along so even if part is true who knows what was originally said?


----------



## TLo

Ed O said:


> I didn't mean to correct you. I just was typing what I'd read. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ed O.


No worries.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

ProZach said:


> I love talking about myself...


Obviously.

Just get over yourself and you'll do fine. 

Plenty of people who are much smarter than you have been able to figure that out. Maybe you will someday.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

OK, everybody take a deep breath.

This is bad news....the only question is HOW bad. Given that none of us has reliable information, it is perfectly natural to worry. Let's not vent our concern by turning on each other.


----------



## Perfection

I think that this thread is a little overblown, even from the title alone. I would like everyone to snap out of it, as people are overreacting and flaming each other. Of course surgery is a concern, but it is just exploratory surgery, and who knows if he'll even need a second operation to fix things up, as opposed to rest or therapy. Look at the injuries to Roy and Aldridge last year...they seemed to bounce back just fine. Granted, the knee is a pretty large area of concern, but I wouldn't freak out about it. At least not yet.

The future is bright in Portland. With top-notch young talent in Roy, Aldridge and Oden, and a supporting cast of Frye, Jack, Sergio, Webster, Outlaw, Blake, McRoberts and Pryzbilla, this team can really grow into something special in about three years in my opinion. Not to mention James Jones, whom I feel many people on this forum have underrated, and Rudy Fernandez and Koponen when they arrive. 

Oden will recover just fine. There is no reason to be pessimistic or go and cancel your season tickets...that's just silly. I am just still ecstatic that we won the NBA draft and had the opportunity to take the consensus #1 pick, someone who other than LBJ was the only Higher School Player of the Year 2x. Oden WILL be fine, and I guarantee that he and the people in his life will do everything possible to make sure that he recovers and becoming a great NBA player. 

Overall, people are freaking out too much about this. I am excited for the season to start and wanted to see him play, but we'll simply have to wait a while. Obviously the lack of news in September is making people antsy. 

With a depth chart like this, how can you possible be disappointed in the future of the Blazers.

Blake/Jack/Sergio/Koponen
Roy/Rudy/Webster
Jones/Outlaw
Aldridge/Frye/McRoberts
Oden/Pryzbilla


----------



## ryanjend22

*delete*


----------



## ryanjend22

mgb said:


> While it's true Oden hurt his knee, the rest of the story didn't seem to match. He's had the injury for a while and had a MRI last Thursday so rushing back Saturday or Sunday doesn't sound likely. Plus a story can get exaggarated as it's pass along so even if part is true who knows what was originally said?


the story isn't exaggerated to my knowledge, but the wording of the injury is. 

when you say "blow out" on the knee, your not being medicaly accurate anyway. we of course dissect every word of blazer info, so its easy to get carried away with the importance of how something is said.

he obviously did not get a call as it happened, that we know. just someone called in for an opinion most likely.


----------



## angrypuppy

cpt.napalm said:


> Speaking as someone who has had a scope done on my knee, replaced ACL's are in a lot of cases stronger than the original parts. They are often wider, and thicker than normal. I didn't have my ACL replaced after I tore it. Mine was 50% torn but had healed itself. They just scraped the scar tissue out. But they had a *cadaver part* (ooo zombie pieces) that was an ACL from a 6'3" guy (I am 5'10") in case I needed it though. The other stronger portion is that the new ACL is actually screwed into bone and becomes the strongest par of the knee. After ACL replacement other parts tend to give out first.




Stronger? Perhaps... but Oden might complain about his leg feeling dead.


----------



## mgb

ryanjend22 said:


> the story isn't exaggerated to my knowledge, but the wording of the injury is.
> 
> when you say "blow out" on the knee, your not being medicaly accurate anyway. we of course dissect every word of blazer info, so its easy to get carried away with the importance of how something is said.
> 
> he obviously did not get a call as it happened, that we know. just someone called in for an opinion most likely.


I hope you didn't take offense by what I said. You let us know before anyone had a clue about this, including the media, and I really appreciate that!


----------



## MARIS61

mgb said:


> I hope you didn't take offense by what I said. You let us know before anyone had a clue about this, including the media, and I really appreciate that!


Actually, unless Canzano faked the post time, he reported it an hour earlier than this thread started.

_Oden's right knee, and the future of Blazers' basketball
Posted by jcanzano September 10, 2007 14:34PM_


----------



## Ed O

MARIS61 said:


> Actually, unless Canzano faked the post time, he reported it an hour earlier than this thread started.
> 
> _Oden's right knee, and the future of Blazers' basketball
> Posted by jcanzano September 10, 2007 14:34PM_


All indications on this board by people who looked at his blog after this thread was started is that he faked the post time.

Ed O.


----------



## ryanjend22

MARIS61 said:


> Actually, unless Canzano faked the post time, he reported it an hour earlier than this thread started.
> 
> _Oden's right knee, and the future of Blazers' basketball
> Posted by jcanzano September 10, 2007 14:34PM_



well i don't know about that, can't say i check his blog...i doubt he would fake a post time, but hey, who knows. people were saying it wasn't on his blog till later but I never checked.

and to mgb, none taken at all.


----------



## Reep

MARIS61 said:


> Actually, unless Canzano faked the post time, he reported it an hour earlier than this thread started.
> 
> _Oden's right knee, and the future of Blazers' basketball
> Posted by jcanzano September 10, 2007 14:34PM_


I can confirm as one of the original posters on this thread, that Canzano's post was not present when the thread was initiated. Now, maybe he put it into the system at the posted time and it took a while before it actually showed up on the web site. But, it was clearly published here first.


----------



## Masbee

Reep said:


> I can confirm as one of the original posters on this thread, that Canzano's post was not present when the thread was initiated. Now, maybe he put it into the system at the posted time and it took a while before it actually showed up on the web site. But, it was clearly published here first.


Yeah, as a longtime Canzano critic - I think I blasted him bigtime after his first week here - I think this a very plausible explanation. I am not going to assume Canzano forged a time stamp.


----------



## dwood615

someone i know had the surgery and it only took him a week to be able to walk again...and 3 weeks he was fine...given oden is an athelte...i say 2 months depending what it is


----------



## gatorpops

On the brighter side of this "tragedy" Oden will have ample time to work on his uppper body strenght and conditioning. 

Does put a cramp on the lower body conditioning though. 

Hope we hear something tomorrow though.

gatorpops


----------



## mgb

MARIS61 said:


> Actually, unless Canzano faked the post time, he reported it an hour earlier than this thread started.
> 
> _Oden's right knee, and the future of Blazers' basketball
> Posted by jcanzano September 10, 2007 14:34PM_


Ya, but then we have this from Casey's blog at Oregonlive.



> Finally, I'd like to note that once again you, the public, were the first to find out about Oden's knee problem. In the age of message boards, blogs and citizen media, it's more evident than ever that the power truly does belong to the people. I'm not saying you should believe everything you read on the Internet, but if you've got a good BS meter and can trust your gut, you'll be alright.


http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/09/gregs_anatomy.html

I for one don't trust Canzano one bit and wouldn't put it pass him to forge a date to try and make it look like he got a scoop. I wouldn't be surprise if Casey is the one that called Canzano to check into this and knows the score.


----------



## QRICH

> So how bad is this Greg Oden injury? The Blazers still aren’t saying much, and probably won’t until after G.O.’s exploratory surgery tomorrow. *But we’ve got our sources. One who’s close to the team didn’t come right out and say it, but the implication was the Oden’s right knee might be in real bad shape.* The words “Even if he doesn’t play this season” were mentioned


 _-Dime Magazine_

Great...


----------



## Yega1979

Kevin said it looked like cartlidge problems based on the MRI.

If that's the case, he may have to have one of the restorative surgeries described on this site:

http://www.eorthopod.com/public/patient_education/6509/articular_cartilage_problems_of_the_knee.html

Recovery time can be from 6 weeks to 4 months.

It's really disconcerting that such a young guy would already have cartlidge problems.


----------



## mgb

QRICH said:


> So how bad is this Greg Oden injury? The Blazers still aren’t saying much, and probably won’t until after G.O.’s exploratory surgery tomorrow. *But we’ve got our sources. One who’s close to the team didn’t come right out and say it, but the implication was the Oden’s right knee might be in real bad shape.* The words “Even if he doesn’t play this season” were mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> _-Dime Magazine_
> 
> Great...
Click to expand...

You know that says a whole lot of nothing. It might be bad? Well ya, it might be, we won't know until they go in, but indications are that it isn't serious at least that is what has been reported. Even if he doesn't play this year? I'm sure that's been discuss, it's been said on this board, doesn't mean he won't play this year or even likely he won't. Sources? Sounds more like speculation which has been done a lot on this board. If it turns out it is bad he can claim his sources was right on, if not, well he did say might.


----------



## ProZach

Well I told you people - The writing is on the wall - Whether you want to admit it now, later, or never. I told you he was proving to be injury prone. But no, for giving my unpopular opinion I was met with --



maxiep said:


> ProZach, you should take some of the etymology of your moniker. Mellow out.
> 
> Bowie was a trend. Oden was a coincidence.


I was met with an endless supply of totally irrelevent information from those trying to prove they know something...


maxiep said:


> I had exploratory surgery on my knee because of the same symptoms. When they were in there, they found some stuff, sucked it out and I was walking on it three days later.


To which I responded that my intelligence would not permit me to wallow in ignorance, as some of you have chosen.

Then you all attacked me for bringing intelligence into the conversation... But to me it seemed relevant, since I have the ability to read between the lines and understand a trend when I see one.

I guess I knew what I was talking about, huh? 

Maybe now, some of you will grasp what I already knew. Or maybe if you're maxiepad, you'll just continue to be amused by my self-image...

maxiep, you wrote earlier,


maxiep said:


> Again, "reality" has proven nothing... You are taking a set of facts and arriving at the wrong conclusion.


 Guess not, huh hot shot? Guess I was a little more in touch with reality.

Maybe you all should have paid more attention to what I was trying to prepare you for, rather than pointing out the correct way to say "bear"/"bare".


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

ProZach said:


> Well I told you people - The writing is on the wall - Whether you want to admit it now, later, or never. I told you he was proving to be injury prone. But no, for giving my unpopular opinion I was met with --
> 
> 
> 
> I was met with an endless supply of totally irrelevent information from those trying to prove they know something...
> 
> 
> To which I responded that my intelligence would not permit me to wallow in ignorance, as some of you have chosen.
> 
> Then you all attacked me for bringing intelligence into the conversation... But to me it seemed relevant, since I have the ability to read between the lines and understand a trend when I see one.
> 
> I guess I knew what I was talking about, huh?
> 
> Maybe now, some of you will grasp what I already knew. Or maybe if you're maxiepad, you'll just continue to be amused by my self-image...
> 
> maxiep, you wrote earlier, Guess not, huh hot shot? Guess I was a little more in touch with reality.
> 
> Maybe you all should have paid more attention to what I was trying to prepare you for, rather than pointing out the correct way to say "bear"/"bare".


The amount of gloating over Oden's injury makes me want to puke.

I don't usually engage in the "true fan" type discussions, but seriously, if a season ending injury to a team's most promising prospect in decades puts a jump in your step, then you're a much more of a **** than you are a Blazer fan.


----------



## BlazeTop

Yea it's official....
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3017538

Good thing we kept Joel and got Frye...


----------



## ProZach

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> The amount of gloating over Oden's injury makes me want to puke.
> 
> I don't usually engage in the "true fan" type discussions, but seriously, if a season ending injury to a team's most promising prospect in decades puts a jump in your step, then you're a much more of a **** than you are a Blazer fan.



I'm a true fan, no way to prove that to you, but I'm just sitting here in a daze at work. This sucks.

Yeah, I'm going to gloat, after all the crap I got for speaking my unpopular, yet true, opinion on here... Damn right I'm going to.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

ProZach said:


> I'm a true fan, no way to prove that to you, but I'm just sitting here in a daze at work. This sucks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to gloat, after all the crap I got for speaking my unpopular, yet true, opinion on here... Damn right I'm going to.


You got crap because you were a jerk about it, not because of what your opinion was... looks like that's not changing based on your gloating.

Besides, there's nothing about Greg being out for the year that makes any of your points any more or less correct.

Nevertheless, enjoy yourself.


----------



## ProZach

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> You got crap because you were a jerk about it, not because of what your opinion was... looks like that's not changing based on your gloating.
> 
> Besides, there's nothing about Greg being out for the year that makes any of your points any more or less correct.
> 
> Nevertheless, enjoy yourself.


Feel better? Go ahead, direct your anger at me. It's all my fault.


----------



## ryanjend22

ProZach said:


> Yeah, I'm going to gloat, after all the crap I got for speaking my unpopular, yet true, opinion on here... Damn right I'm going to.


you want a cookie?


----------



## ProZach

ryanjend22 said:


> you want a cookie?



I'd rather have a healthy Oden. 

Or the ability to live in ignorant bliss.

On second thought, I'd rather just have Oden.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

ProZach said:


> Feel better? Go ahead, direct your anger at me. It's all my fault.


Just speaking the truth, sorry if you don't like it.

By the way, you sound like Darth Vader or something.


----------



## ProZach

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Just speaking the truth, sorry if you don't like it.
> 
> By the way, you sound like Darth Vader or something.


Your powers are weak, old man. 

I know I've been a jerk, no denying that. But it's annoying knowing something before everyone else, and having everyone else tell you that you're overreacting and don't know what you're talking about. Added to that is of course the fact that what I knew, was horrible f***ing news.


----------



## Ed O

ProZach said:


> I know I've been a jerk, no denying that. But it's annoying knowing something before everyone else, and having everyone else tell you that you're overreacting and don't know what you're talking about. Added to that is of course the fact that what I knew, was horrible f***ing news.


You didn't "know" anything.

You guessed, and you guessed a bad situation. But you guessed correctly.

A wrist injury and problems with tonsils are NOT part of a pattern that involves a knee. If you extrapolated those two maladies into a pattern that projected into a serious knee injury AFTER surgery was announced... it was bad logic.

Even a stopped clock is right twice a day.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

Ed O said:


> You didn't "know" anything.
> 
> You guessed, and you guessed a bad situation. But you guessed correctly.
> 
> A wrist injury and problems with tonsils are NOT part of a pattern that involves a knee. If you extrapolated those two maladies into a pattern that projected into a serious knee injury AFTER surgery was announced... it was bad logic.
> 
> Even a stopped clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Ed O.


Taking a step further, ProZach didn't even "guess correctly".

I looked through the thread and couldn't find the post where ProZach said that Oden was going to be out next season after undergoing Microfracture Surgery. Nor could I even find one where a prediction was made that the injury would prove to be worse than anyone else was predicting.

All that ProZach asserted was that Greg Oden has already proven that he's "injury prone". Personally, I don't think that the severity of this injury helps or hurts the argument considering we already all knew that it was at least fairly serious.

But it's one of those made up sports terms anyway, so you guys are welcome to go on for 20 pages splitting hairs on that.


----------



## ProZach

Ed O said:


> Even a stopped clock is right twice a day.
> 
> Ed O.



Maybe someday you'll be right that often as well...

In the meantime, I'll be here to help.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

ProZach said:


> Maybe someday you'll be right that often as well...
> 
> In the meantime, I'll be here to help.


You don't find it at all interesting that you weren't actually right about anything at all?


----------



## ProZach

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> You don't find it at all interesting that you weren't actually right about anything at all?


What I find interesting is that some of you still don't accept my genius.


----------



## Fork

ProZach said:


> What I find interesting is that some of you still don't accept my genius.


What I find interesting is how much of a ***** you're being about this whole situation.

We're all fans of the same team. It's pretty bad news. Why on Earth would you gloat about saying he was injury prone? If you truly are a genius, you must have paid for that IQ with emotional maturity, because you're acting like you're about 8 years old right now.


----------



## Spoolie Gee

Ok Q RICH, go ahead and go into panic mode. I'll join you.


----------

